# Quick Question in regards to BMQ Kit list



## GregC (7 Oct 2005)

Hey guys, just a quick question, as the FAQ didn't really give me a definite answer. I am going Reg Force, doing my basic in St Jean.

I've read alot of threads around here (plenty of searches done, honest  ;D ) that recommend various pieces of kit to bring along to basic that are NOT on the list I was given. ie:

-Sewing kit
-additional shoe shining supplies
-insoles
-swiffers for cleaning
-bring extra or doubles of various items (ie 2 bars of soap vice 1, etc etc)

My quick question is as follows: Is it smart to bring along extras such as this? Or will it simply be confiscated because it was not called for on the list?

Thank you very much for any that can help me out, I'm trying to get my kit squared away well in advance so I can concentrate on other matters.


----------



## mjr payne (7 Oct 2005)

well i am not shure if they would allow this i am assuming they would because people who have done bmq have brought them. Anyways i dont mean to hijack this thread but i had a kit question and don't want to start another thread so i was just curious about how many pairs of shoes to bring it says 1 indoor runners and 1 outdoor runners and 1 dress shoe do i need 3 pairs? and can the dress shoe just be a pair of nice basketball shoes or casual sport shoes or do they have to be a pair of black docks or something??


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (8 Oct 2005)

Im on my basic right now in st jean:

sewing kit: they give you one you dont need to bring one
shoe shine supplies: You can bring some if you want but they have all u need for sale there
insoles: yes bring some
swiffers: bring some as well youll need them for inspection they help alot
doubles: the only double you really need is for the bar of soap and and the soap dish. things like your tooth brush theres no need for a double set as it doesnt get grimy like the soap dish does


----------

